# Best Coilovers??



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been doing alot of research on what to do next. price isn't what i care about so it's not like im looking for the cheapest coilovers i know that Vmaxx or FK are ment to save money but not really ment for the best performance. I'm looking to find out what the best suspension setup is? from what i hear pss9's are the way to go, is that true and if so were is the best place to get em.


----------



## deadly (May 20, 2006)

i'm runninh pss9's I like em thinking of changing em out to kw variant 3's


----------



## ecko2702 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (deadly)*

I am going to be getting coil-overs in the spring. I am planning on Stasis coilovers.


----------



## TimGti (Dec 19, 2004)

KW V3 or Bilstein. Unless your gonna track it though I wouldn't bother.
I run Koni, spot on for my needs TBH. I'd check out KWV2's as well.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Where would you guys get the kw3's? Also I want to make sure they aren't too harsh. Would the kw3's be what I'm looking for? I want to track the car every once in a while not on the regular tho. I was realy impressed with the suspension when I bought the car but now I guess I hit use to it and want to make it better. 


_Modified by bvgoosedd at 4:27 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Where would you guys get the kw3's


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

Many run H&R and that is what I intend to run when I grab a 225.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*

KW v3's if you got extra $$$ to spend. About twice the price of H&R's or Koni


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

H&R, seem the best bang for your buck. if you plan on trackin it... get the pss9 or kw v2 v3 ..something with adj dampening.


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I ve been running KW V2's for a few years now. awesome setup. I ve yet to hear anyone say anything bad about em. V3 is overkill unless you track it ALOT. IMHO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

Don't buy Vmaxx, I have them and I don't care for them. Cheap price but you get what you pay for!


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (porc933)*

If you don't need/want the adj damping get the H&Rs
They ride fantastic and the grip and handling is mind blowing.
If you need adj. then KW V3s... just remember though you can easily screw your handling up getting adjustments wrong.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

ok so lets say i want the H&Rs. where would you guys recommend me getting them? on ecs tunig i found them for $1167.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

H&R's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

I gots the Koni coilovers, great handling, stiff but not harsh at a medium setting, no regrets


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

H&R Great bang for the buck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Best Coilovers?? (bvgoosedd)*

I have been running H&R for 2 years and love them. Not too harsh on the street and hadle great on the track.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow Audiguy u have alot of the mods I wanna do next. What would u do next if u were me? Intake manifold or coils.


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_Wow Audiguy u have alot of the mods I wanna do next. What would u do next if u were me? Intake manifold or coils. 

Coil overs made a huge difference! intake mani was a lot of cash for minimal increase in my opinion.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Best Coilovers?? (bvgoosedd)*

Old thread: Struts/springs vs coil-overs


----------



## glenneclipsegsx (Jan 13, 2006)

i bought my car with KW3s. every car ive owned had coilovers on it. S4 stage 3+ with stasis street sports was my last car to compare against. I must say my TT is sooo much more fun to drive with this setup and is a lot more street friendly then the stasis. Best suspension setup Ive ever had the pleasure to drive on the street by far.


_Modified by glenneclipsegsx at 3:27 PM 2-2-2010_


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I have heard alot of great things about the SEM manifold if you did want to get a manifold, and they run $825


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_Well I have heard alot of great things about the SEM manifold if you did want to get a manifold, and they run $825

Just a FYI









_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
This in from the UK:








*BLUE* = Stock Intake
*RED* = with SEM Intake
*ORANGE* = boost tuned up. 
*This is on a K04-023 by the way....*




_Modified by [email protected] at 7:28 AM 2-4-2010_


----------

